# for Renée Fleming lovers!



## jsmusicbox (Feb 27, 2009)

I love opera, and Renée Fleming is one of my favorite artists ever. Her voice is so rich and beautiful and her stage presence is absolutely captivating! Her new album Dark Hope (which just came out today, BTW) is a pretty damn risky move. She's shifting her music in a completely new direction doing rock covers but I think she's pulling it off really well. Her voice sounds as awesome as ever and I think I love her even more now. If you wanna see some amazing innovative operatic covers, watch this video about her new album and tell me what you think of it!


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I ADORE Renée Fleming. I know about Dark Hope. I don't know if it's good or not because I haven't yet heard the album, but she deserves credit for actually sounding like a pop singer and not like an opera singer singing pop songs. If you play this to the average person he/she would never guess that she's a classical singer. She will probably get some criticism from opera purists, but I don't see anything wrong with it. She's done and continues to do her bit in opera (to say the least) and she has earned the right to have a bit of fun.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I never was her lover (not even meet her), but I like her recordings of E. Onegin or Rusalka. Strauss Daphne is nice too.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

hmmm.. It makes me wonder how Luciano would have done with rap.  I have been a Fleming fan for years and I have to admit that this bothers me (enough to go off the 'first name' basis with her [for this thread]).

Maybe I should be less critical of her and moreso to myself!


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

classidaho said:


> hmmm.. It makes me wonder how Luciano would have done with rap.  I have been a Fleming fan for years and I have to admit that this bothers me (enough to go off the 'first name' basis with her [for this thread]).
> 
> Maybe I should be less critical of her and moreso to myself!


Well, in my opinion she hasn't embarrassed herself, so I'm ok with it. It's not the sort of thing that makes me think even more highly of her, but I see no reason to think any less of her just because she does an album of popular music either. Besides - it's an adult oriented pop album. It's not as though she's dancing around in her underwear to the tune of Like a Virgin.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> It's not as though she's dancing around in her underwear to the tune of Like a Virgin.


Ok, now I've got a really unnerving picture in my head....


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Lots of singers have done non- opera cd's. I don't see why it would matter. I'm sure classical singers listen to non-classical all the time. This is just her having a bit of fun.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Grosse Fugue said:


> Lots of singers have done non- opera cd's. I don't see why it would matter. I'm sure classical singers listen to non-classical all the time. This is just her having a bit of fun.


Exactly. Fleming for example is known to have been a lifelong Joni Mitchell fan.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

mamascarlatti said:


> Ok, now I've got a really unnerving picture in my head....


She's a beautiful lady but I want her to keep her dignity, so I'd settle for a private session.


----------

